# Which MBTI would make the best casting director and film director?



## Rafa979 (Dec 9, 2018)

This thread is 4 years old, but I wanted to bump it so I could get more opinions. I’m looking into Screenwriting , and directing. I have been working in the film industry as a location scout, and assistant manager. That position has been frustrating, although I have a knack for scouting ,geography, photography, and community outreach involved with the position. I struggled mostly with the logistical, and management. I’m an INFP, and my dream is to be involved in the film industry on a more creative scale.

FYI, I took some Screenwriting classes already, and I loved them. I excel mostly on the big picture of the story, but I want to learn more about Screenwriting technique, and structure. As far as directing goes, I’ve had the good fortune of working with some of my dream directors, but I think writing a good script or two would be my best opportunity for getting my foot in the door .


----------

